# Destruction vs. excision of a malignant lesion



## andersee (May 18, 2010)

Chart note:

Pt here with bx proven SCC. Area that needs excision.

The 2.1 cm lesion was deeply excised and curetted and desiccated 3 separate times. 

Would I use an excision (116XX) or destruction (172XX) code?

Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (May 19, 2010)

i would code as an excision


----------



## fcallahan (May 19, 2010)

O.k. from my understanding with destruction and excisions codes is this..

Destruction codes depending on what technique was used and of course it did not go to pathology.. Look at your physicians Op note and look at the descriptions in the CPT Manual and choose the one that best fit the sceario..

Excision codes depends and sometimes they go to pathology..

If the malignant lesion did not go to pathology look at destruction.  Also, be carefull of the procedure codes.. Some procedure codes are for "Malignant Lesions" other are for "Benign Lesions".

Make sure that the diagnosis code match to the procedure code.  Make sure the procedure code matches to the technique that was done. Per CPT guidelines. 

Hope this helps....


----------

